# Engineer Master II DLC - My First Ball!!!



## EvilTuna7 (Jan 8, 2009)

So, after about 6 months of serious searching for a watch I stumbled upon the Ball brand and in particular the DLC. I'm really glad I ended up purchasing it and not something else. The watch's design is classic but the shape and size of the numbers and the DLC coating really give it some eye catching flare. I think this watch is one of those that will be desirable regardless of what the current trend in timepieces is. I want to extend a big thanks to Rob at Topper Jewelers. Getting this watch took some effort but he was on top of the ball the entire time (pun intended :-d). Here's the only picture I have of it now but I'm sure more will come soon. Thanks!


----------



## pnamoc (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats! Great choice for your first Ball!


----------



## lolo96706 (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a great looking Ball! Enjoy.|>


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats on this and please more pictures. I really like this watch and have been back an forth about it since it came out. I love that all the characters are luminous and the over all look I think is very nice. What has held me back is the size (41mm) being a little small for me and I would like to see it with 300m water resistance rating. At 44mm and a 300m water resistance rating it is the perfect all around sport watch for me. I really need to see it in person to be more persuaded. I'm really surprised we have not seen more of these since my issues are more unique to my use of my watches. Mine do get wet quit often.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Very nice! I'm planning on getting the EMII DLC (blue accent) for my first Ball sometime this year. I love the tritium numbers and the size is perfect for me.

Are these hard to come by right now? If so, will they be more widely available later this year?


----------



## EvilTuna7 (Jan 8, 2009)

samanator said:


> Congrats on this and please more pictures. I really like this watch and have been back an forth about it since it came out. I love that all the characters are luminous and the over all look I think is very nice. What has held me back is the size (41mm) being a little small for me and I would like to see it with 300m water resistance rating. At 44mm and a 300m water resistance rating it is the perfect all around sport watch for me. I really need to see it in person to be more persuaded. I'm really surprised we have not seen more of these since my issues are more unique to my use of my watches. Mine do get wet quit often.


I was originally concerned about the size as well. I thought I would want a bigger watch than this but the size has turned out to be perfect. Maybe it could use another 1mm but I think it works very well at 41mm (and people are beginning to move away from big watches now anyway). I can't speak to the water resistance though, since the only moisture it will really see is during a rain storm.

If you look in the photo area there are a few pictures from other people but when I go home tonight I'll try to snap a few more. Anything in particular you'd like to see?



GX9901 said:


> Very nice! I'm planning on getting the EMII DLC (blue accent) for my first Ball sometime this year. I love the tritium numbers and the size is perfect for me.
> 
> Are these hard to come by right now? If so, will they be more widely available later this year?


The yellow accented one was very hard. I called probably 30 places across the U.S. and everyone was out of stock. Early last week Rob finally got some in but they might already be sold. A few of the places I called did have the blue accented model in stock though so I would go to the authorized dealer section of the ball website and just start calling. I think the issue was that they were initially surprised by the high demand but by the time you're ready to buy they will probably have sorted everything out.

Thanks to everyone else for the comments!


----------



## Gonzster (Mar 17, 2010)

Great looking watch! When I got my NT it was firmly my favorite but I was very much surprised when I saw this model. Didn't think I would like it but in person it is attractive, almost became my second favorite. Yellow accents are fun and the polished DLC case is sexy.


----------



## RickSR (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations on a very cool watch. I wasn't so impressed with it until I saw it in person and then I was very impressed. The DLC is well done and I like the day and date complications. I imagine you will enjoy this for a long, long time. Best, Rick


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the design of the watch, would really like to see it offered with more variations as far as finish and dial colors go. Also would prefer the second hand without the extra decoration. Still, probably my favorite Ball watch, looks great!


----------



## kicksz28 (Dec 27, 2008)

Very nice! This will be my next Ball I think.


----------



## DarkOrb (Dec 27, 2009)

Would anyone have a side-by-side comparison of the blue vs. yellow accents? I can't decide which is more attractive.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

The only side by side I have ever seen is this picture:

http://www.topperjewelers.com/watches/ball/engMas2DLC

It is very subtle since these are kind of back ground. I would expect the yellow to be more prominent then the blue.


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

In that picture the blue is nearly indiscernible, yet you know it isn't that bad in reality. Another great example of why you MUST go see a watch in person.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the blue one. I'll take and post some pics over the next day or two.


----------



## EvilTuna7 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys!


I chose the yellow over the blue because I think the yellow brightens up the face of the watch a bit more. It's a great contrast to the black face imo.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

I like both the yellow and blue accents. Great choice for a daily wearer.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to try this piece for sure. I LOVVVVVEEEEE that all numbers are present as well as the blue tritium. Very 'Straight to the point' and classy. What are these going for right now? Anyone?


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

The Yellow version was my choice to, as you can see the hands have a cool yellow lume as well.

I found the DLC coating to be the best I've seen on any watch, it was almost as if it was ceramic.


----------



## jaypee (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice catch indeed...|>


----------



## EvilTuna7 (Jan 8, 2009)

Been a while since I've visited this thread. Thanks for the comments guys! Here's a shot I took a while ago.


Ball EM II DLC by eviltuna7, on Flickr


----------



## PNK808 (Nov 13, 2010)

This will probably be my next Ball purchase.

How is the DLC coating holding up after two years?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

SO SEXY!!!! The leather band looks really good. Do you have any pics of it in the light? What brand did you go with?


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

That is a very sharp watch indeed. I would prefer a DLC crown to match the case, but it wouldn't be a deal-breaker.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Very cool watch. I ran across a picture of it in another thread talking about watch disappointments. Note the Ball Engineer Master II DLC was an example of a watch they were happy about buying. 

I love the way the lume looks. And they cost less than I expected, around 1800 retail ? I saw a used one for only about $900. 

I think I will need to own a Ball someday.


----------



## TicTocker (Aug 12, 2012)

I just submitted a review for the contest, here are a couple of my shots:


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome shots!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

PNK808 said:


> This will probably be my next Ball purchase.
> 
> How is the DLC coating holding up after two years?


I've owned mine for over two years now. The DLC coating still looks brand new, but admittedly I have not worn it very often after the "honeymoon" period. But that's a function of having too many watches and not because I don't like it. It is definitely a keeper for me.

I did wear it yesterday:


----------



## Hong Choon Kai (Jul 23, 2012)

I just order this watch from my local AD yesterday. I would like to know the size of the strap as i want to change something more classic look to it. Any suggestion? Thanks.CK


----------



## TicTocker (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a 20mm strap. I quite like the stock rubber, but maybe a black leather with blue or yellow stitching to match the minute accents? Not sure what makes it look classic. I think a metal bracelet would be tough to match up with the DLC, maybe a pvd version.


----------



## Hong Choon Kai (Jul 23, 2012)

After wearing for a week, i feel that the original rubber strap is a bit thick n it is hard to take off. I ordered a leather strap from C&B "Equip". Will post my first photo after i change the new leather strap.


----------

